# Unable To Install EW Installation Center on Hackintosh



## robertcsuk (Apr 25, 2017)

Hello,

I am a brand new member of both the VI Control and the Hackintosh community.

I have just completed my very first Hackintosh. Its primary purpose is for recording/performing live with virtual instruments through Mainstage.

After installing Sierra I signed up to 'Composer Cloud', but whilst trying to install 'EW Installation Center', the installation fails whilst validating packages, and the message reads 'EW Installation Center quit unexpectedly'.

Other .pkg files install fine - It seems to be just this particular file. Also, I tried a fresh macOS install but still the same issue. I am really stuck for ideas!

Any help would be much appreciated!

Many thanks


----------



## lokotus (Apr 25, 2017)

Hackintosh and MainStage ? You must be kidding. I would never trust such a system for performing live. Do yourself a favour and get an official mac laptop - its the safest way to have a solid live performance & you wont have any trouble installing EW...


----------

